# Cherry shrimps that are clear?



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Most likely they are males.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 24, 2003)

Male cherry reds are a darker red than the females, but the females are still red. It's more than likely you got fooled.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Some Cherries take a long time to color up nicely. They eventually will, but it can take a lot of patience. Others show red dots and red color early on... not sure what's up with that. :icon_bigg


----------



## BlueEL (Sep 10, 2004)

My bet is on John. Do you have a picture?


John P. said:


> Most likely they are males.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

From my tanks the young males I have are pretty clear in colour and they have kinda a stripe running lengthwise, they're < 4 months old so I'm not too sure what will happen afterwards, but the females are pretty bright red though

Raymond




BlueEL said:


> My bet is on John. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Most of my males are clear like ghost shrimp.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

My males are clear with red specks all over them


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

Huntress said:


> Male cherry reds are a darker red than the females, but the females are still red. It's more than likely you got fooled.


Is this noted from personal expeirence? I ask because most people tend to say the opposite. Ive seen lighter and darker red females.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

My males colour are like Ming's but I have a mature female and she has a male colouring, go figure!


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

*Cherry Shrimp Sexing:*

Females are larger and darker colored. Coloring ranges from pure red to clear with red spots covering most of the body. In a sexual mature female a yellow "Saddle" will often be seen, this is their eggs in devlopment.

Males are smaller and much less vividly colored. Colors range from almost clear to clear with red spots covering much of their body. When a female is ready to spawn males are often seen "Gliding" around the tank in search of the female. It is thought this behavior is brought on by a hormone released by the female.

Huntress:
You have your males/females backwords. 

Samosette:
It is quite possible that you have a few Neocaridina denticulata sinensis that are not the "red" version. Cherry Red Shrimp are just a red veriation of the Neocaridina denticulata sinensis. Often these shrimp will be shipped together from importers.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 24, 2003)

freeflyer said:


> Is this noted from personal expeirence? I ask because most people tend to say the opposite. Ive seen lighter and darker red females.



I don't give advice unless it's from a reliable source (which I quote where I read it) or from personal experience. This is a link to the website that made no mention of clear anything, so I was ignorant that you can get clear males. I know they are a colour variant of a blue shrimp that is the same species though.
http://www.franksaquarium.com/cherryredshrimp.htm

This is the website where I got the info on how to sex them roughly. It says that males are more brightly colored and females are less so.

http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php


The clear ones I have with red spots are my amano shrimp LOL Are you sure that the clear ones with red spots are not _Caridina serrata_ and not _Neocaridina denticulata _ ???


----------



## BlueEL (Sep 10, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the colorful male? I am interested to see how it looks like since all my males are colorless.



Huntress said:


> I don't give advice unless it's from a reliable source (which I quote where I read it) or from personal experience. This is a link to the website that made no mention of clear anything, so I was ignorant that you can get clear males. I know they are a colour variant of a blue shrimp that is the same species though.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Huntress,

I don't want to sound argumentative here but the advice you are giving is incorrect. Azgardens.com has incorrect information on their website. You can even tell by just looking at the picture they posted themselves. It is a picture of a bright red shrimp carrying eggs. Males do not carry eggs! Again on Franks page, the picture is again of a female. The female is displaying the "saddle" that only females will display!

Now I am not saying these are bad companies, I have bought products from both and will again. They have just posted some incorrect information is all.

I have been breeding Cherry Red Shrimp for over 1.5 years now, and have well over 500 cherry red shrimp! I can ASSURE you and everybody else that the info I have provided above is correct and accurate. 

There has been a lot of confusion about sexing this shrimp because it is fairly new to the hobby! And this happens with many new species in the hobby. My advice is to check with local breeders, not importers.

Importers of cherry red shrimp, for the most part, import nearly 100% females. The reason they do this is because they are the more colorful and more marketable sex of this species. This fact could have led to the confusion!


----------



## Huntress (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you very much for correcting my obvious ignorance to information supposedly given to me by trusted people.

To the person who asked me about my colorful male, I don't keep cherries anymore and don't have pictures of my other ones. I still have never seen a clear male though even at the store. Maybe they were selling all females? 

Edit: LOL I didn't see that you answered that question already. Shows what I know...


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Dwarfpufferfish and others,

from your expeinence have you or others noticed male cherry shrimp's colour darken slightly ? although I've only been keeping them for around 2 months, the larger males look like they have this line across it's back,

thx for your input

Raymond




Dwarfpufferfish said:


> Huntress,
> 
> I don't want to sound argumentative here but the advice you are giving is incorrect. Azgardens.com has incorrect information on their website. You can even tell by just looking at the picture they posted themselves. It is a picture of a bright red shrimp carrying eggs. Males do not carry eggs! Again on Franks page, the picture is again of a female. The female is displaying the "saddle" that only females will display!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueEL (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's the photo of male and female cherries, you can see the males are much less colorful comparing to the females. Hope it helps!








Note: Photo was taken by another user


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Some males will darken a bit... They do varry greatly in color!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

oh nice pix and lots of shrimp

where in canada are you blueel?
can't wait until i have more, counted 10 babies yesterday =) heh all diffrent sizes, wondering if they're from different batches or they're just growing up at different rates

Raymond



BlueEL said:


> Here's the photo of male and female cherries, you can see the males are much less colorful comparing to the females. Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samosette (Feb 15, 2005)

*clear cherry*

Yeah, mine are like those. Clear like those and I have ones are red like those too but they are not as big yet. :icon_frow Is there anyone living in or around the Bay Area of california who would like to split a big order of shrimps? I'm willing to drive bout 100 miles too meet up. Anyone out there?


----------



## BlueEL (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey rwong2k,
Thanks, btw those arent my shrimps. I just used the picture to show the sexes. 

I am from Toronto. You probably have more babies hidding somewhere in the plants. roud: My babies are growing at different rate. I see one that still less than 1cm after more than 6 months old. 




rwong2k said:


> oh nice pix and lots of shrimp
> 
> where in canada are you blueel?
> can't wait until i have more, counted 10 babies yesterday =) heh all diffrent sizes, wondering if they're from different batches or they're just growing up at different rates
> ...


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

the only problem is i can't really tell if they're baby tiger shrimp or baby cherry shrimp, i can't wait until i have tons so I can put them into my planted tank,
saw it at my local big al's and it looked really awesome with nice bright red shrimp inbetween the plants

just a bit worried about my pMDD dosing, there's no copper but still not too sure if it'lll affect the shrimp


Raymond


----------



## motifone (Nov 21, 2004)

Are those yellow marks on the females eggs?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

The yellow marks are eggs in devlopment in the shrimps ovaries. That is one very easy way to tell males from females!


----------



## Huntress (Apr 24, 2003)

After seeing those pics though I am so much less confused LOL


----------

